# Building x-over for Goldwood GW-S650/4 6-1/2"



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a set of these speakers in my doors of my 2005 Scion xB. Here are the specs copied from PE....

Goldwood GW-S650/4 6-1/2" Poly Cone Woofer 4 Ohm 
These silver polymer cone woofers feature a cosmetic stamped steel frame, vented and bumped back plate, and high-quality rubber surround. The relatively shallow profile, polymer construction, and T/S parameters make them great for automotive environments. Specifications: *Power handling: 80 watts RMS/170 watts max *VCdia: 1" *Le: .30 mH *Impedance: 4 ohms *Re: 3.7 ohms *Frequency range: 35-5,000 Hz* *Fs: 55 Hz * SPL: 90 dB 2.83V/1m *Vas: .50 cu. ft. * Qms: 3.60 *Qes: .87 * Qts: .71 *Xmax: 2.5 mm *Dimensions: Overall Diameter: 7", Cutout Diameter: 5-7/8", Mounting Depth: 2-7/8". 

I have not yet added any sound damping to the doors but that is in the near future (Damplifier Pro!!!)for the entire car. I have a Rockford Fosgate 551X amp running these two 6.5"s and a set of Polk 3.5" 2 ways and a set of Pyrmaid tweeters I got from PE. I have the Polk's and the tweeters connected in parrallel on one channel and the Goldwood's on the other channel. I have an old 5 band Kenwood EQ hooked up that gives me a little tunability that I had laying around. I really like these Goldwood speakers and am going add maybe 2-3 more pairs. I want to see if building a crossover would help me make them sound better and maybe be able to make them louder. These speakers love the power and I want to hook up two sets to get a 2 ohm load so I can give them more power and see if that will help. 

Can anyone help start me in the right direction of figuring out what value capacitors and or inductors I need? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RMF419 (Feb 13, 2008)

You may want to check out this site Passive Crossover Slopes alot of info there. I have been doing a lot of reading and will try to put something together here soon. Just to see if I can do it.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

There is some good info there. Thanks for the link....I am from Toledo originally. I hope you are keeping warm up there.


----------



## RMF419 (Feb 13, 2008)

Wind chill -12 its cold. Good luck with your project.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Does anyone think PE part number 266-464 would work well for this application? I am having a hard time trying to figure out how to use the that calculator correctly to achieve what I am trying to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

So you are looking for a lowpass crossover for just the mids? Or are you planning on running the tweeters off the same crossover as the mids?


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

The tweeters have a passive crossover on them which came with them and they are hooked up to the Polk 3.5's in parallel and those are on one channel of the RF551x. The two 6.5's are on the other channel of the 551x and I think they could tuned a little better, but I know they will sound better after the doors get some sound dampening treatment. these speakers seem to want to take a lot of power and I think they would be worth trying to run them with a 2 ohm load so I can double the power to them, but I have no way of giving them a two ohm load unless I add another set of them somewhere else in the car.

I could get a different set of tweeters, or another set, and hook them up to them as a component set, but I think that might be a little overkill with all the speakers. 

Another option I was looking into was getting some 7" dayton rs180-4's and a set of tweeters(not sure which ones yet) and make a component set and either eliminate the Goldwoods or relocate them to another spot in the car....

I just have so many options and the more I think about it the more I can't make up my mind.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Those Goldwoods are an awesome deal. I had these 10 years ago when they first showed up at PE. They have a nice midbass that is hard to find in that price range or even 3 times as much.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Topic 54

Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------

